# what do you plan to do when out of high school ?



## FLOWERchild (Nov 6, 2010)

I know when im out of the hell hole they call high school it will be like taking the weight of the world off my shoulders literally . 
I live here in canada and am planning to move down to Los angeles to become a makeup artist. i am so excited for the future. i am so excited to know that one day i will be relieved of all this pain when my SA is gone. 
who ever said high school is the best years of there lifes must have been teachers pets or just really social people. 
even if you dont have SA usually everyone hates school anyways
Try going to it with sa, i dont think normal people could handle the burdon of anxiety. 
BUTTTT.... i am in a positive mood right now and just want to share the hope

*What are your plans for after high school ?:b*


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I actually enjoyed high school - my anxiety disorder was centred around testing situations at first. Only at the very, very end did it start to effect my social life and I'd cancel plans all the time. But that's the nature of the beast. It mushrooms if you don't fight hard. It's no big deal to hate it though. No one remembers what goes on, it's a pretty meaningless stage in the grand scheme of life.  I'm sure it would have been hell if my teachers weren't so understanding and let me write tests or exams in the hallway (I have no idea why that helped). 

My plans change all the time.  I still don't know what to do! I hope everything works out as you hope!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

thats awesome that you have a plan. And LA city at that, pretty exciting.
I don't have a set plan after high school yet. I'm for sure going to university for business either locally, or going away to Queens or McGill. All depends on money/grades/still have SA or not. I really want to go away, if not for the better program then for the experience of living on my own. Worst situation is I end up living at home and saving a sh*tload of money, so whatever.. But god damn I am not looking forward to ending high school. I want to start again at grade 9...sigh I like having noo responsiblities. Anyways, best of luck to you wherever you go.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Queen's really, really did wonders for my anxiety troubles. Just throwing that out there.  Of course it depends on what your triggers are but it felt like camp in a way! Just...less fun activities.


----------



## Mellowchicken (Nov 13, 2009)

want to be famous, a secret agent or a psycologist


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

You sound like you've got a good plan going on, I wish you success in your goals 

As for me, at the current moment I haven't the slightest idea of what I'm going to do.
I don't know what school to go to, what to study for, what to be; basically I'm an unprepared student, and I'm already a senior, 7 months left to go before I'm shifted into the real world.

I'm scared ****less of the future, even just thinking about it gives me shivers. Thinking about if I'll always be this way even in college, if I'll ever change and maybe be happy, if I'll ever be confident in my goals and succeed in them.

Just thinking about these types of things gives me more anxiety, making me skip out on planning my future all together...which is a bad idea...because when the time comes and I'm still unprepared, I'm ****ed, even more than I am now.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm in college now. It's my first year and my school is very small, about 1500 students. So far it sucks. My advisor is annsshole anneont help me. I'm supposed to be studying psychology but apparently I'm in social science. Which is apparently poloitics. But don't be scared of college. It's not as bad as the idiot highschool teachers tell you it is.. You have tooonnnnnssss if free time. Everyday I get done at around 12, in t and th I can come home and sleep for 2 hours before my next class.


----------

